# Nesmuk skinner!!  UPDATED ENGRAVING PICS.



## bbs383ci (Oct 24, 2015)

Started this one when k spent a couple days with John in his shop last week. We got the bolsters and the handles on at his shop and then I finished it out once I got home. Sending it to Jim Small next week for engraving. I sure learned a lot in those two days at his shop. He is a great guy to hang with. Made me and my family feel like part of his.    Since then I have installed my first set of bolsters and should be finishing that one up soon. 

CPM154, 60-61 Rockwell, tapered tang, 416 stainless bolsters, antique bone linen micarta with thin red liners. Stainless tube and black micarta pins.


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 25, 2015)

Came out pretty good there Grasshopper, glad you decided to use the pins!

John I.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 25, 2015)

Just one word - WOW!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 25, 2015)

Very nice. Thats a beauty right there, and Ive got one nearly identical coming from John.


----------



## SGaither (Oct 25, 2015)

Very nice! 

Don't send it to Jim Small for engraving, send it to me for using.


----------



## bbs383ci (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 25, 2015)

I like that antique bone linen color.   Looks antique...

Nice work!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2015)

Beauty of a workhorse of a knife. I like and prefer the Nessmuk knife so much I now own two of them.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## bbs383ci (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow, thanks guys!!!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 25, 2015)

Dustin you knocked it out of the park man!


----------



## bg7m (Oct 26, 2015)

That is some nice work!!


----------



## bbs383ci (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank yall!!!!


----------



## flintlocker (Oct 26, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## RNC (Oct 26, 2015)

That's quite a beautiful scalpel you have fashioned 

Very nice antique look to it .


----------



## bbs383ci (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank y'all!!!


----------



## bbs383ci (Nov 5, 2015)

Jim Small does some awesome engraving work.  

This pic shows the handle material closer to its actual color.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow !!  What a piece of work/art !!  Would love to own it !!


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 5, 2015)

The engraving really sets it off, you do great work man.


----------



## bbs383ci (Nov 6, 2015)

thank yall, im glad John talked me into getting it engraved.  really makes it pop.


----------



## bg7m (Nov 6, 2015)

That is one fine looking knife!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 6, 2015)

the engraving takes it over the top ....

nice job ....


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2015)

Beautiful knife


----------



## Gobbler Down (Nov 6, 2015)

*Beautiful Work*

Stellar knife by any measure.  Jim is a master at engraving.  If you ever get the chance ask him how he thought he was going to have to back me up in a Pappadeaux eatery when some lib-tards were talking bad about the Army and how President Bush was personally responsible for the deaths of our brave volunteer warriors. Just made me angry enough to confront them over their loud and vitriolic speech.  Sorry to go off on a tangent but Jim was ready to back me up....great guy.


----------



## bbs383ci (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank y'all. 

Sounds like he won't take anything from anybody lol. He did it way faster than expected that's for sure. I will be using him in the future for sure.


----------



## RNC (Nov 6, 2015)

Shonuff awesome now !


----------



## bbs383ci (Nov 6, 2015)

thank you.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks really good Grasshopper, proud of you!

John I.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 7, 2015)

That's a beautiful knife. You did an excellent job!!


----------



## bbs383ci (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank yall.  much appreciated!!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 7, 2015)

I hope you are hanging on to that one - a keeper for sure!


----------



## bbs383ci (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you. Yes sir that one is staying with me.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 8, 2015)

Dustin, that is a fine piece of work sir.


----------



## bbs383ci (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 10, 2015)

That is gorgeous!  I saw it on the Facebook engraving group.


----------



## bbs383ci (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

